# Mantid testing.....Scientific Method



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 28, 2005)

Over the past year, several times, i have tested my own hypothesis, "Can mantids taste?", and with the same result.....Mantids would drink a minimum amount of water, yet when given the chance to drink my own solution (Which tastes very good, sweet, and like a fruit blend) They drink as much as possible, to the point the mantis looks like it has just eaten a full meal with a fattened abdomen. Now if mantids do not have tounges, how could it taste what it eats/drinks, and how could a mantis sp. take favor of moths over crickets......lets say if both are unable to fly, and only crawl?

(I'm now in the process of making a sort of "special" blend/drink that would be healthy and more effecient for a mantis to consume, rather than water.)

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

dunno how close to the human metabolism they have but if you use sugar it is an addictive drug also any caffien could be a variable. i would keep in mind also that too much of anything is not good for anything.


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Sep 28, 2005)

lol- Yep, i'm definately aware.....thats why when i complete my solution, i'm going to make it as healthy as possible for the mantids.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

awsome . if your successfull id like to hear the recipe

im working on designing a multichamber manid tank with cricket bins on the top of it so the heat from the lights will heat the crick tanks


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 29, 2005)

You sound like an evil scientist Eros... :twisted:


----------



## Christian (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi.

Mantids have a tongue, it's just not like ours. I do not know if they smell with the tongue or with other receptors in the mouth. But they can obviously distinguish "good" from "bad" (for them) tastes.

Greetings.

Christian


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, many small, potential 'prey' for the mantis are known to 'taste' bad to other animals, particularly ones that are potentially harmful, i guess the mantis uses the same thing to distinguish good from bad as Christian said.

Dave


----------



## ibanez_freak (Sep 29, 2005)

yeah, I think they must taste/recognise food because tried feeding some of mine those carpet beetle larva you find in cricket tubs and once they,ve tried it once and decide they don't like it, they wont try attack it again ever!

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 29, 2005)

They have many chemoreceptors on their labial and maxillary palps as well as on their hypopharynx(tongue) that "taste".


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 17, 2005)

> They have many chemoreceptors on their labial and maxillary palps as well as on their hypopharynx(tongue) that "taste".


they taste things before they even go in their mouths, much more efficient! their eyes have a similar straightforward efficiency. we're all backwards :?


----------

